# Post Covid Holiday Plans



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I decided that once this is all over and we're allowed to go out again, the family should take off for a nice long holiday.

To make it more interesting, I bought a world map and put it up on the living room wall. I handed my wife a dart and told her to close her eyes and throw it at the map and wherever it lands, that's where we'd go.

Unfortunately it didn't quite work out as expected. Looks like we're all spending our next holiday behind the couch.


----------

